# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور تجربی با فوق دیپلم برق؟!

## sina_sadegh

سلام ایا میشه با دیپلم کاردانش و فوق دیپلم از اموزشکده فنی کنکور تجربی داد؟
چون شنیدم فوق دیپلم حکم پیش دانشگاهی رو داره ممنون میشم جواب بدین.

----------

